# Betta poop?



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, this is a silly question...what does betta poop look like? I hadn't noticed a lot in Buddy's tank since I got him little over a week ago. I changed his pellets a few days ago to Omega One, and he loves them, no more pecking at or spitting out his food. Then today I noticed this at the bottom of his tank. Is this just normal poop? Maybe he wasn't really going well with the other food? I am doing his water change today, and picking up a turkey baster to remove..I can't afford a vacuum yet. Please answer if you can, thanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

that does Not look like normal feces...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

omgosh...what is it then?? Oh man, now I am freaking out.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You mean the orange one? That is Poo.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> omgosh...what is it then?? Oh man, now I am freaking out.


I don't want to freak you out, as long as he is active and eating well, he should be okay. Normal poop should be brown and stringy, looking like a freeze-dried bloodworm. how much are you feeding Buddy, and how often?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Doesn't it matter of what the color of the food is?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

hmmm maybe..


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am feeding 3 pellets in the am and 3 pellets in the evening. He is active, and looks like his normal self.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What color is his food? I feed my Betta NLS which is brown, and his poo is brown.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

If the different colors are a throw off, could it be that he was "backed up" and the new pellets are allowing him to go finally? The difference in colors caused by the difference in the food?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

The pale one just looks like normal poop that's a day or two old..

I wouldn't be worried. It looks pretty normal to me. Poop size, shape, colour pretty much depends on what you're feeding your fish.

All my fish are fed the same thing. They all do enormous ball-shaped dark orange poops. Those are also perfectly normal.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Aus said:


> The pale one just looks like normal poop that's a day or two old..
> 
> I wouldn't be worried. It looks pretty normal to me. Poop size, shape, colour pretty much depends on what you're feeding your fish.
> 
> All my fish are fed the same thing. They all do enormous ball-shaped dark orange poops. Those are also perfectly normal.


Thanks so much Aus..I was thinking the difference in color is because of the new food. It is much better quality than what I was feeding. I just had not really seen any visible poo in his tank before today. I'm thinking the old substandard food had him bound up or something. Sigh...he is incredibly active, and LOVES the new pellets...so yeah, maybe just finally going normally...


----------

